

Stalkeo - kirubakaran
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/12/reality-check-s.html

======
chmike
"The Spokeo process begins with providing your address book; your name and
password at social-networking sites; or the URL of your friends' profile,
photo album, website, or blog."

OMG !

~~~
snorkel
It's sad how many people continue filling it in anyway.

------
Zak
There's no new privacy intrusion going on here. This service is simply an
aggregator for data you could find on your own with a little effort. If
anything, this will help people to think twice about what information they're
making available on all the services it aggregates.

~~~
kirubakaran
You are providing Spokeo with your credentials for all your social networking
apps. Isn't that scary?

At least there is one solace: "Forgot your password? Enter the email address
to your account and we will email you a link to reset your password."

This _might_ mean they are not storing your Spokeo password in plain text.

~~~
tarkin2
Even if they store the passwords as MD5 hashes the system is still extremely
vulnerable because of MD5 hash google searches as detailed a while back.
Besides, the whole system is hub for potentially thousands of users passwords,
and that would worry me a little.

I supposed it'd use it instead of yahoo pipes or other mashup services -
giving it lists of my friends' myspace pages and looking for new comments for
example - but I would never give it my passwords.

~~~
randallsquared
A bit of salt defeats MD5 hash google searches and rainbow tables. Not that
I'm saying anything about these guys. :)

------
Xichekolas
Just when I thought it couldn't get any creepier...

------
mattmaroon
I think for most people, someone else having their social networking passwords
would be mere annoyance, so if any product were at all compelling, they'd have
no trouble giving them up. I know that's the case for me. It wouldn't be
anywhere close to them getting my email or online banking passwords. The worst
they could do is leave obscene comments on my friends' walls.

That said, this product doesn't seem very useful, and I wouldn't expect it to
catch on.

------
aswanson
Probably a hit. Most people outside our paranoid (hacker) demographic don't
seem to care much about online privacy, so long as it doesn't involve them
losing money.

------
icky
Sounds like they need a good dose of this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=92745>

------
seren6ipity
Predator : Stalk, Yo!

Prey : Stalk, eee oh!

------
streblo
I don't think its necessarily a bad service, but it should have some sort of
approval system.

